
Ask HN: How can I create Stripe account if my country is not supported by Atlas? - alan_wade
Hey everyone! I am building a SaaS project, and it&#x27;s very important for me to use Stripe for payments, but my country isn&#x27;t supported by Stripe.<p>Are there any workarounds or guides on how to create an account anyway? Can you help me out?
======
byoung2
A quick Google search revealed this

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/lhe.io/stripe-payoneer-
integrat...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/lhe.io/stripe-payoneer-
integration/amp/)

